# Various Rabbits for rehome S.E



## SferRae (Jun 21, 2011)

I have 5 rabbits currently looking for new homes in the Dover/Deal area. All Rabbits come with hutch, accessories, food and bedding.

Firstly there is a bonded pair, Male and Female and both have been nuetered. The Male is a brown and white German Lop and is a very crazy critter, he has no survival instinct at all and is constantly wanting cuddles though his loving and trusting temperment can get him into trouble sometimes so he is no good round dogs, but is the perfect rabbit for childern. His mate is a mainly white rabbit with brown on her and she is a dwarf lop, alot more timid then her mate she likes to keep to herself a lot more. They are about 2/3 years old.

Secondly we have two brothers which are kept seperatly so they can go together or by themselves. They are half german lop and half dwarf lop and was born on 10th Aug 09. Both of the boys are nuetered and of a good size and temperment. Identical in colour to the previous bonded pair. One can be a little bit tempermental and is only recommended for older childern as he can have a bit of a jeckyl and hyde personna but adores other animals aslong as they are not his big brother. The other brother is suitable for all ages but is not a big fan of dogs but likes cats.

Lastly we have a brown neverland dwarf cross?? approximently 2yrs old un nuetered buck. Hes got a lovely temperment and is cheeky. He has been brought up around dogs and childern and seems to get on fine with both.

For more information or pictures dont hesitate to email me (as i currently have no phone) @ [email protected]


----------

